# Disney's Live-Action 'Aladdin'



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

> The studio is developing Genies, a live-action comedy adventure that is being written by Damian Shannon and Mark Swift. Tripp Vinson is on board to produce via his Vinson Films banner.
> 
> Aladdin is a centuries-old Arabic folk tale that got the animated Disney treatment in 1992 in a film featuring Robin Williams as the voice of the blue-skinned Genie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2015)

Somehow I knew you would be the one to create this thread.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2015)

I mean...


duh?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 15, 2015)

It's not gonna be the same without the jolly blue sometimes-a-giant himself.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2015)

Is nothing sacred?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is nothing sacred?



Not when business is involved


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 15, 2015)

Ehh, I would rather they went with a live-action adaptation of Aladdin right away instead of this. Not that I would like something like this more but anyway.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 16, 2015)

Why is Stunna so excited?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2015)

not sure where you got the impression that I am


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2015)

lol           wat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2015)

People will complain about it not being better than the original and how unnecessary or disrespectful this is.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2015)

Stunna doesn't clean up after sucking Disney cock, somebody get this man a bib!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


>


I knew this was coming. 



Mider T said:


> Stunna doesn't clean up after sucking Disney cock, somebody get this man a bib!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2015)

Not since the "Jafar" musical


----------



## Wan (Jul 16, 2015)

Blehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2015)

Good luck filling the shoes of Williams' and this seems pointless, if they're going to do a new adaptation of Aladdin, why not just do THAT instead of making a prequel to that version of Aladdin that has'nt even come out?

Eh, whatever.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2015)

So every Disney movie is getting a live action adaptation. Let see how it goes when I was little my sisters were obsessed with Aladdin they would watch it everyday. We shared a tv so I sat though it a lot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

ae said:


> I don't even remember what happened in Aladdin



Hoodrat lies to get royal pussy and succeeds.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2015)

Lesson of the story: Sometimes you gotta fake it until you make it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2015)

Gabe said:


> So every Disney movie is getting a live action adaptation. Let see how it goes when I was little my sisters were obsessed with Aladdin they would watch it everyday. We shared a tv so I sat though it a lot.



Aladdin, Cinderella,  and Sleeping Beauty = every Disney movie?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2016)

Guess they changed the prequel into just a live action remake of Aladdin


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2016)

Jack Nicholson as Genie pls


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

OH SHIT, THIS WILL BE STYLISH AS FUCK



> *Frame Suddenly Freezes*
> 
> "Now I bet you're probably wondering how a no-good street rat like me got in a crazy situation like this huh?..."
> 
> *DAT REWIND EFFECT*



Also, I will fucking cut a bitch ass Hollywood producer if GOAT BOAT Disney female Princess Jasmine is not cast with an exotic Arabic/Indian woman in the role. If they go with a bland ass Emma Watson type....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2016)

Gilbert Gottfried better come back as Iago


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2016)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT, THIS WILL BE STYLISH AS FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will fucking cut a bitch ass Hollywood producer if GOAT BOAT Disney female Princess Jasmine is not cast with an exotic Arabic/Indian woman in the role. If they go with a bland ass Emma Watson type....


The second she forgets to wax the role is going to a white bitch.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks like they're going for unknowns. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Gilbert Gottfried better come back as Iago



They got James Earl Jones back as Mufasa, they damn well better bring Gilbert back as Iago.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 9, 2017)

Can't wait till they make a lionking live action. That shit is gonna be off the cliff hook.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

White guy as Aladdin!  Do it.   

For the record.  No.  I don't think they will go through with it.


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2017)

This is going to be shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> White guy as Aladdin!  Do it.
> 
> For the record.  No.  I don't think they will go through with it.


Why not ? A white guy was the _Prince of Persia_, right ?


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2017)

Remember when Stunna was mad they casted a white guy to play an Italian?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why not ? A white guy was the _Prince of Persia_, right ?


No, I don't think they will actually make the movie.  Go watch the honest trailer.  An Aladdin movie would be too controversial.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2017)

Ae said:


> Remember when Stunna was mad they casted a white guy to play an Italian?


I don't.


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I don't.


Assassin's Creed


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 10, 2017)

Hoping for actual Arab/Middle Eastern leads.

For the live-action Jungle Book (2016) they did cast Indian-American child actor Neel Sethi as Mowgli, so at least they're anticipating the accusations of whitewashing.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 10, 2017)

But Aladdin is banned to enter the US

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 11, 2017)

How much is the mouse paying you for all this whoring around Stunna?


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> Remember when Stunna was mad they casted a white guy to play an Italian?


You know that there are blonde Italians also with nordic resemblance,Stunna gonna be shocked


----------



## Amol (Mar 17, 2017)

I am far more interested in who they cast as Jasmine than Aladdin .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 19, 2017)

This is a casting I never thought of


I'd rather Will Smith be Mushu IMO.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'd rather Will Smith be Mushu IMO.


Racism.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 19, 2017)

it would be racist if they cast him as Abu

inB4 Cena suggests they cast him as Abu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2017)

Amol said:


> I am far more interested in who they cast as Jasmine than Aladdin .


Mia Khalifa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2017)

Jaden Smith for Abu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 19, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> it would be racist if they cast him as Abu
> 
> inB4 Cena suggests they cast him as Abu



Of course he would.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 19, 2017)

Amol said:


> I am far more interested in who they cast as Jasmine than Aladdin .


there was an open casting call for it, so I hope they found someone good and not some white girl with a tan who's been told "she looks exotic"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2017)

An actual Bollywood actress would be nice


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 19, 2017)

She's not Indian. The casting call asked for middle eastern girls so I hope it's an actual middle eastern girl, not just some brown girl either

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 19, 2017)

any muzzy girl who appears in this will be in danger from crazy ass terrorists.

just go with exotic white girl.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> An actual Bollywood actress would be nice


Where the hell did Bollywood come from? Lol. Would you have a random old Mexican dude playing Ataturk too?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

sacha baron cohen for main lead 

will smith better be abu!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, guess they got Will Smith then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jul 16, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> there was an open casting call for it, so I hope they found someone good and not some *white girl with a tan who's been told "she looks exotic"*


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 16, 2017)

She has some Indian in her but she's still not Middle Eastern. Disney could find a middle eastern Aladdin but not a Jasmine? 

The only reason I'm not as irked at it is because I like Naomi Scott, and she has a nice voice too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2017)

Naomi Scott is fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't see an issue with her casting. She can pull off an Arabic girl. But Will Smith, he's no Robin Williams. His version probably won't be goofy and bouncy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm not interested in Will Smith as the genie.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm not interested in Will Smith as the genie.


Was thinking the same thing... I'm not particularly interested in Will Smith, at all, but as the genie specifically? Even less than usual...


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 17, 2017)

just checked Naomi Scott's instagram 
she does not look arab at all, not even a little bit


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 17, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Naomi Scott is fine



Funny enough she is apparently married....

...She is half Indian and half white....so not shit Sherlock.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 17, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> any muzzy girl who appears in this will be in danger from crazy ass terrorists.
> 
> just go with exotic white girl.



So once again Raging Boner was basically white....I mean right.


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 17, 2017)

why not just have an all arab cast for this movie?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yahiko said:


> just checked Naomi Scott's instagram
> she does not look arab at all, not even a little bit


Aladdin wasn't Arabic at least not the Disney version, it was basically a caricature of Arab and Persian and even some Desi culture so Arab wasn't the selling point of finding a Jasmine. They were looking for Middle Easterners which again doesn't only comprise of Arabs


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 17, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't see an issue with her casting. She can pull off an Arabic girl. But Will Smith, he's no Robin Williams. His version probably won't be goofy and bouncy.


I actually disagree, I thinks Will Smith can pull of funny and bouncy. He's definitely no Robin Williams tho


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 17, 2017)

No point in trying to go 1 for 1 plus Robin did a lot of 4th wall breaking that I don't think works nearly as well for Live Action.

Disney Version is a mix of Arab, Persian, Indian...etc basically anything from Northern Africa to the Indian Subcontinent.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2017)

I always saw for myself that Oona Chaplin could play as Princess Jasmine!


Naomi Scott works too! Aladdin has always been my favorite Disney movie from my childhood so I hope that the Live-Action Movie will be amazingly good too!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 17, 2017)

GoT writer rewriting the script
Link removed


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 17, 2017)

The script cant be that hard its based on some famous fucking lit...the director is the question.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2017)

Amol said:


> I am far more interested in who they cast as Jasmine than Aladdin .



Megan Fox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Aug 6, 2017)

Will Smith better retrace his Fresh Prince Roots for this one. And his MIB roots.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 6, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> GoT writer rewriting the script
> Alan Scott can destroy a solar system


wait...
this is by Guy Ritchie, the Brit Michael Bay?! fuuuuck meee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 6, 2017)

Someone tell me what the point of this casting was other than the fact that they just wanted to add an unnecessary white role to cast a white guy? 

This pisses me off tbh 

stage select/credits screen


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 6, 2017)

"_Prince Anders_"...yeah, because that fits into the Persian theme really well.

Disgusting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 6, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> "_Prince Anders_"...yeah, because that fits into the Persian theme really well.
> 
> Disgusting


Like I really don't get it, are they trying to get their movie black listed? Because they're doing a great job of it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 6, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Like I really don't get it, are they trying to get their movie black listed? Because they're doing a great job of it


nothing surprises me now that I know Guy Ritchie is behind this project


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 6, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Aladdin wasn't Arabic at least not the Disney version, it was basically a caricature of Arab and Persian and even some Desi culture so Arab wasn't the selling point of finding a Jasmine. They were looking for Middle Easterners which again doesn't only comprise of Arabs





Skaddix said:


> No point in trying to go 1 for 1 plus Robin did a lot of 4th wall breaking that I don't think works nearly as well for Live Action.
> 
> Disney Version is a mix of Arab, Persian, Indian...etc basically anything from Northern Africa to the Indian Subcontinent.


you sure? i mean the opening song of the whole movie was _arabian_ nights after all. also i'm pretty sure the creators said agrabah is basically baghdad and it would've been baghdad had it not been for the gulf war. then again idk. persian and indian influences were prolly there too.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Like I really don't get it, are they trying to get their movie black listed? Because they're doing a great job of it


Hedging their bets if it sucks they can blame the white guy they shoe horned in.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 6, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> you sure? i mean the opening song of the whole movie was _arabian_ nights after all. also i'm pretty sure the creators said agrabah is basically baghdad and it would've been baghdad had it not been for the gulf war. then again idk. persian and indian influences were prolly there too.


aladdin has a very complex history.

The original Aladdin like the non Disney movie is a story told in the Persian book "One Thousand and One Nights" the characters in that book have Persian names but they tell stories that frame various Mid East cultures. 

The original Aladdin story told in that book is set in China, he's said to be Chinese but Muslim and with Arabic names. 

The Disney version is a mixture of Middle East cultures and Indian architecture (the palace)


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Hedging their bets if it sucks they can blame the white guy they shoe horned in.


if they can even get people to watch it


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> if they can even get people to watch it


White people will, that's why they added the white guy.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> White people will, that's why they added the white guy.


I'm so mad, I was so excited for this and I heard that Li Shang won't be the in Mulan live action remake which makes me even more mad


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 6, 2017)

Aladdin really makes no sense because what Arab girl would wear what Jasmine wears

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I'm so mad, I was so excited for this and I heard that Li Shang won't be the in Mulan live action remake which makes me even more mad


I more interested in the spicy szechuan sauce than the live action remake they could fill it with white people as long as I get a taste of that sauce.



Khaleesi said:


> Aladdin really makes no sense because what Arab girl would wear what Jasmine wears



Ones that are about to be killed by their parents for bringing dishonour to their families.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 6, 2017)

As many white people as they can.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 6, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I'm so mad, I was so excited for this and *I heard that Li Shang won't be the in Mulan live action remake which makes me even more mad*



Wait, what? I didn't hear anything about that.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wait, what? I didn't hear anything about that.


isn't he gay? so like that's a big no no for china which is a huge market for this movie.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> isn't he gay? so like that's a big no no for china which is a huge market for this movie.



BD Wong is gay, not Shang.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 6, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wait, what? I didn't hear anything about that.


swatted

He's not listed in the casting call, replaced by another Chinese character which is also pointless


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Aladdin really makes no sense because what Arab girl would wear what Jasmine wears


Pre-Islamic Arabia.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amol (Sep 7, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Pre-Islamic Arabia.


Pretty sure those times were even more harder for women. Veils were strictly enforced even before Islam( unless woman was a prostitute).
They were considered pets or 'things' before .
Like it or not Islam actually gave women alot more rights than they had before.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2017)

Amol said:


> Pretty sure those times were even more harder for women. Veils were strictly enforced even before Islam( unless woman was a prostitute).
> They were considered pets or 'things' before .
> Like it or not Islam actually gave women alot more rights than they had before.


No more so than the ancient Jews of the near East.  Where do you think those belly dancers got their garb from?


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 7, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> aladdin has a very complex history.
> 
> The original Aladdin like the non Disney movie is a story told in the Persian book "One Thousand and One Nights" the characters in that book have Persian names but they tell stories that frame various Mid East cultures.
> 
> ...



The chronological and geographical midpoint of A Thousand and One Nights is Abbasid Baghdad under the reign of Harun al-Rashid (r. 786-809); a contender for Best Caliph of All Time.

But the plot(s) meanders around this baseline in both space and time, as we move through bewildering layers of subplots-within-subplots.

When the author wants to express that something is happening in an extremely remote and exotic location, they'll often name-drop the furthest reaches of the Muslim world as seen from Baghdad; Morocco in the west and Indonesia in the east.

This is not so much to indicate that the story is -really- set there, but more to tell the Iraqi reader to apply suspension of disbelief and pretend that there are flying carpets in Malaysia and enchanted caves in Spain. Because few people will go there to fact-check.

So if you want to show Aladdin as a Tang-dynasty Muslim Chinese (Hui or Uighur?) then go ahead, but the "China" in the story really just means "a place far, far away..."


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 8, 2017)

Everybody knows that Disney's Aladdin takes place in a post-apocalyptic future according to some crack theories.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I'm so mad, I was so excited for this and I heard that Li Shang won't be the in Mulan live action remake which makes me even more mad


Arabs and islam used to be more carefree, until saudis got oil money and thus began imposing their view on islam. Why do you think the arabian nights and all of that stuff is filled with those kinds of dressing?
Different times man.



Khaleesi said:


> Aladdin wasn't Arabic at least not the Disney version, it was basically a caricature of Arab and Persian and even some Desi culture so Arab wasn't the selling point of finding a Jasmine. They were looking for Middle Easterners which again doesn't only comprise of Arabs


Actually that story supposedly took place in china but some french guy re-established in the middle east. Or so they say.

Also Aladdin is basically a Prince of Persia ripoff, even jaffar.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 7, 2018)

When does this come out again?


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> When does this come out again?


Supposedly May 24th of next year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Supposedly May 24th of next year.



Your response to the hipster douche at the beginning of this thread still cracks me up


----------



## dr_shadow (May 7, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Actually that story supposedly took place in china but some french guy re-established in the middle east. Or so they say.



The 1001 Nights was likely composed mostly in the Abbasid Caliphate (750-1517) [some time after 809, since the caliph Harun al-Rashid is a recurring character], so in the book's internal cosmology the capital Baghdad is the center of the known world.

Therefore, when the author(s) says that the frame story takes place in Indonesia, that the "Jafar" character is a wizard from Morocco, and that Aladdin lives in China, it is just meant to convey that the stories take place in "a land far, far away..." where magical things like genies and flying carpets exist.

But that is of less concern to a European reader because to us the Middle East_ itself_ is a distant and potentially magical land, so we don't have to struggle as much imagining magical caves in the suburbs of Mosul because most of us have never been there to see that it's actually a quite ordinary un-enchanted place.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2018)

Seems like we’re getting a trailer soon


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

The visuals look nice but not feeling Aladdin much (for now). Looks more like a middle school dweeb than a poor thief off the streets.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 12, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The visuals look nice but not feeling Aladdin much (for now). Looks more like a middle school dweeb than a poor thief off the streets.


Is there a live action Aladdin that felt like a real thief?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Is there a live action Aladdin that felt like a real thief?


Can you stop asking stupid questions in every thread?


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 12, 2018)

My three wishes:

* No more remakes.

* All new films will be good. (Per my taste of course, since I'm the one making the fucking wishes!)

* I get to see all movies free of charge.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 12, 2018)

I know it's only a few seconds, but aladdin looks too...old? Isn't he supposed to be kind of a kid? Not a kid-kid, but young and boyish. This guy looks like a man.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 12, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I know it's only a few seconds, but aladdin looks too...old? Isn't he supposed to be kind of a kid? Not a kid-kid, but young and boyish. This guy looks like a man.



The actor is 27.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> My three wishes:
> 
> * No more remakes.
> 
> ...


From what we have seen, nearly all of the Live Action Disney movies have been alternate adaptations of the original stories rather than remakes of the Disney animated films.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Can you stop asking stupid questions in every thread?


I am not going to give a darn about you in any thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2018)

This will win best score.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> This will win best score.



Lion King’s coming out the same year too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2018)

The only good thing to come out of these live action remakes is the different take on the soundtracks when Disney knew how to write 5 amazing songs in one movie instead of 1 or 2.

Teaser got me until I actually saw Discount Store Aladdin and that cringe as fuck "acting" of amazement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lion King’s coming out the same year too



Always thought Aladdin had the better soundtrack tbh. Maybe "Be Prepared" is the exception. But who knows, maybe LK can beat Al in the battle of the remixes. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Teaser got me until I actually saw Discount Store Aladdin and that cringe as fuck "acting" of amazement.



Nah that's just how we look when we come across good loot.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 14, 2018)

I wonder if Gilbert Gottfried will voice Iago, again? Most likely not, since these recent live-action films have had a more serious tone than the animated films that inspired them.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wonder if Gilbert Gottfried will voice Iago, again? Most likely not, since these recent live-action films have had a more serious tone than the animated films that inspired them.


Isn't the man unwoke?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wonder if Gilbert Gottfried will voice Iago, again? Most likely not, since these recent live-action films have had a more serious tone than the animated films that inspired them.


Ignore Kamal.  But doubtful, for the reason you stated.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Ignore Kamal.  But doubtful, for the reason you stated.


You cannot ignore what Disney is now.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 16, 2018)

Disappointed that Jasmine wasn’t in the trailer, I wanted to see what she looked like. I’m not feeling Aladdin’s look tbh


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 21, 2018)

Aladdin was the first movie I saw in the cinema. They better not ruin this.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 29, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Disappointed that Jasmine wasn’t in the trailer, I wanted to see what she looked like. I’m not feeling Aladdin’s look tbh



I wonder if they are going to keep her original outfit from the animated series. Sure, its not really historically accurate but its become pretty iconic at this point.

I'm kinda skeptical of this movie. Partly because the animated version is one of my favorite Disney films, but partly because alot of the things that worked in the animated version might not be politically feasible in this modern era. Things like the harem girl outfits would bring feminist outcry as well as charges of racism/Orientalism/etc by the PC outrage machine. Hell, the basic premise of Aladdin lying to Jasmine to woo her might count as rape / male entitlement by the MeToo movement.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 1, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Aladdin was the first movie I saw in the cinema. They better not ruin this.


What are you gonna do about it if they do?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 1, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> What are you gonna do about it if they do?


Go away you annoying gnat.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 1, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Go away you annoying gnat.


I bet you begged for the mods. Beg some more.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 1, 2018)

Can’t wait for this and the Lion King film.

They better not mess up a whole new world


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 1, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> I bet you begged for the mods. Beg some more.


Ew, stop quoting me you disease.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 1, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Ew, stop quoting me you disease.


If you are disgusted easily, get off the internet.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh boy, no blue CGI Genie. That won’t sit well I bet.


----------



## Brian (Dec 19, 2018)

Ninja'd but yeah looks bad


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Jesus Christ, these live action remakes are the punchlines to a bad joke. Guess I'll just hear the music reinterpretations and leave it at that. Will Smith doesn't have shit on Robin Williams so he better perk up for Friends like Me.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Oh boy, no blue CGI Genie. That won’t sit well I bet.


It just isn't finished yet according to the article.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> It just isn't finished yet according to the article.



According to Will Smith on Instagram his Genie will indeed be blue.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 19, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> According to Will Smith on Instagram his Genie will indeed be blue.


Is this like made by the Onion or something?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 19, 2018)

Why that pony tail tho


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 19, 2018)

Hmm.

It looks like parts of jasmine's outfit _could_ come off during some adventure scene and resemble the cartoon more. It's possible. I see hints on the shoulders and stomach. So.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Don't care much for Aladdin, but those stills aren't really vomit-inducing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2018)

Jasmine isn't exposing her midriff? Nah man fuck this!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jasmine isn't exposing her midriff? Nah man fuck this!


Disney is already sucking your progressive dick. They need to to take short breaks, you know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2018)

^ who the fuck let this guy out of cafe


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 22, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> ^ who the fuck let this guy out of cafe


Been posting here for a long time. Try to keep up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 3, 2019)

> *"They’re the perfect partnership because they both need each other and teach each other,"* Naomi Scott says about a Jasmine who will be *"finding her voice" *and wanting the best for the people of Agrabah.* "She gradually finds the courage to speak out against injustice and that's kind of her objective from the start of the movie: ‘I see these people, I love them.’"*


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2019)

I was about to post that


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 4, 2019)

> wanting the best for the people of Agrabah.



The fuck?

My Jasmine wasn't some Mother Theresa, she wanted some action!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 








ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2019)

This pic is better.


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This pic is better.



Can't see your link at all.

Try this, instead:



Still horrible as fuck


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2019)

My thoughts:

Uh.... Jafar sounds like a normal dude with a normal voice. Not villainous at all

The homie carpet does look on point.

Naomi Scott as Jasmine.... 

The cave-in scene looks horribly CGI as fuck

And Genie..... WTF it's basically a fat, blue Will Smith


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2019)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 10, 2019)

Goddamn dafuq kinda fat blue uncle phill genie is that?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 10, 2019)

Is that the crappy cgi or did my nigguh will really let himself go like that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2019)

I don’t know what’s worst this movie or the fact I just found out the live action Mulan won’t have Mushu


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

THIS LOOKS LIKE SHIT!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This pic is better.


Make this a smiley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

Ignoring the horrendous CGI I think the worst offender of that trailer is Jafar. He's so puny in presence. Part of the reason why Jafar had a inferiority complex and hunger for power was because he was already better, smarter, stronger, more aggressive and bigger than everyone else but just couldn't achieve what he truly wanted due to shitty politics. And all those things were immediately felt whenever he was on screen due to his over the top idiosyncrasies. Even his sarcastic and cynical tone played a huge part of the character. Like "I know I'm better than you, but I'll dumb myself down so you can understand me". 

It's too early to judge, but he looks and sounds normie as fuck here. Hate it. 



Detective said:


> Naomi Scott as Jasmine....



I'll only watch the movie if it's confirmed we'll get enslaved Jasmine. Highly doubtful tho.



Huey Freeman said:


> I don’t know what’s worst this movie or the fact I just found out the live action Mulan won’t have Mushu



How does that work. Wasn't he like the whole plot device of the original? 



Mider T said:


> Make this a smiley



Crop it and I'll ask for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2019)

There's not a single thing about this movie that doesn't look embarrassing as fuck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ignoring the horrendous CGI I think the worst offender of that trailer is Jafar. He's so puny in presence. Part of the reason why Jafar had a inferiority complex and hunger for power was because he was already better, smarter, stronger, more aggressive and bigger than everyone else but just couldn't achieve what he truly wanted due to shitty politics. And all those things were immediately felt whenever he was on screen due to his over the top idiosyncrasies. Even his sarcastic and cynical tone played a huge part of the character. Like "I know I'm better than you, but I'll dumb myself down so you can understand me".
> 
> It's too early to judge, but he looks and sounds normie as fuck here. Hate it.
> 
> ...


80% of the most memorably scenes and moments of Mulan involves Mushu. This is like Lion King without Timon or Puma. Or Aladdin without the Genie


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2019)

The new trailer is so bad. Seriously. I you want to see how to do CGI .. Battle Angel Alita. I loved it. Really great.

And I agree with Jafar too. What the hell did they think. He is probably the competition for the princess (considering the age) ?

But I still stick on my prediction, that "The Lion King" will be the best Movie this year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lion King?  Are you nuts??


----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lion King?  Are you nuts??



I love the trailer and I think it will be great. James Earl Jones should voice more trailers


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lion King?  Are you nuts??


He runs this site, he has to be


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

These are the times where I wish Preston did more reviews for other stuff rather than just GoT and Westworld.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2019)

lmfaooo


----------



## Funta (Feb 11, 2019)

Stand user: Will Smith
Stand: [ G E N I E  I N  A B O T T L E ]


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Why has nobody cropped this yet so we can get a smiley?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Can't wait for the Shrek adaption


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2019)

Funta said:


> Stand user: Will Smith
> Stand: [ G E N I E  I N  A B O T T L E ]



Okay, any possible enjoyment that we could get out of this movie just went and peaked. Show's over, everybody go home.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2019)

Hollywood running out of ideas


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 11, 2019)

Funta said:


> Stand user: Will Smith
> Stand: [ G E N I E  I N  A B O T T L E ]


You joke but I would watch JJBA season of this


----------



## James Bond (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Make this a smiley


 

Got you fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Got you fam


@Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu



On it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

Wait, I need a name for it

: bluesmiff 

:willsmurf

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

:willgenie ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2019)

Okay I'll suggest as first choice.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay I'll suggest as first choice.



: bluecrack

Because people are on some shit when they came up with this concept.

The dialogue line for this should be "Make a wish, Bish"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait, I need a name for it
> 
> : bluesmiff
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanos only vaguely resembles Josh Brolin. That's the route they should've taken with Will Smith's Genie.

What also bothers me about the current design is that he looks... fat. Original Genie never was.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2019)

Lol wut?

Fatties don't have that type of muscle definition. He looks thicc.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2019)

Never got a chance to see the cartoon, hopefully the live action gives me a good first impression.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm curious about what this scene is gonna look like:


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2019)

Spoilers for the Sonic movie out of spoiler tags?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Will Smith really does have just a bald cap on.  Check out all of his wrinkles suddenly disappear at the top of his head!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


>


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


>


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 14, 2019)

Listen to this as you watch the trailer :


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2019)

We should be proud, thread, we birthed a smiley.

If only Khaleesi was here to see this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> If only Khaleesi was here to see this.


That’s your first wish?


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> We should be proud, thread, we birthed a smiley.
> 
> If only Khaleesi was here to see this.



Welcome to Club Detective. I have added like 50% of the customized emotes on this site, via influence.

Still feels good.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2019)

Detective said:


> Welcome to Club Detective. I have added like 50% of the customized emotes on this site, via influence.
> 
> Still feels good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 24, 2019)

You know its surprising how well the last song of this Honest Trailer aged.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 24, 2019)

HT a shit, hating on "Prince Ali". Clearly they can't be trusted to be arbiters of good taste if they don't like that song.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 28, 2019)

"Genie, wishes, lamp. None of that rings a bell?" is a crappy line. I hope it won't make it to the actual movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2019)

I loved Aladin in my childhood, but Twisted was the shit in my young adult years.

Let's get this straight
>Barbaric land and place where they cut your face if they don't like it.
>has a bumbling bafoon Homer Simpson of a sultan
>People starve in the streets
> the most powerful and privileged woman on the land cries about how she wishes she could just not feel so "stifled"
>Sicks tiger on diplomats, act of war for the lulz
>32 year old "street rat" says he just steals to eat, has the muscle mass of an olympian
>Says his worst problem is that people just "don't see him for who he really is"
>First scene of his is sharing a bread but uses all his wishes on himself
>Genie is basically this schizofrenic sentient nuke with a mind that sounds like it came straight out of 9gag, holy shit that's terrifying. 
>In the middle of it all there's the one competent person, the Vizir whose leadership abilities of persuasion and Mastery of science gets him dubbed as an "evil Sorcerer" by all those who are just too stupid to understand him and how the world works

Jafar did nothing wrong, don't @ me


----------



## Detective (Mar 12, 2019)

....


----------



## Detective (Mar 12, 2019)

Jafar sounds like a random ass office worker type dude. 

Maximum cringe

Also, is it just me, or does the CGI to actual cinematography not blend very well? I noticed it initially in the teaser and assumed it was just unfinished, but now it just looks super awkward at how fake the background looks in most of these shots. Like the character was standing in front of an early 2000's era green screen, but there was no filter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 12, 2019)

Naomi Scott, doe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2019)

Jafar is gonna be ass in this movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2019)

FUCK

It does look better


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2019)

>Also Aladino tied to a chair in a loose white shirt being pitched into the ocean as he screams in ecstasy

Movie are you flirting with me?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2019)

An improvement from the previous “trailers” that we’ve gotten. I think this will surprise people. And now I have now worries after seeing this



Sucks they didn’t ask Gilbert back though, but at least we got a talking Iago


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> An improvement from the previous “trailers” that we’ve gotten. I think this will surprise people. And now I have now worries after seeing this
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks they didn’t ask Gilbert back though, but at least we got a talking Iago


You shut your whore mouth Alan Tudyk is a national treasure


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> You shut your whore mouth Alan Tudyk is a national treasure



I ain’t dissing, just would’ve been nice to have Gilbert back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2019)

also


Detective said:


> Naomi Scott, doe


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 12, 2019)

I mean Will is doing a pretty good if you ask me.

Yeah the initial first look of the Genie was bad but Will looks pretty good to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2019)

Was never worried about Will "ruining the film" . He just looked funny. 

Movie seems ok.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Was never worried about Will "ruining the film" . He just looked funny.
> 
> Movie seems ok.



I mean honeslty acting wise Will is carrying this.
So its about CGI and musical/dance numbers to help him out lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2019)

True. I don't really care for the other names on here. Will probably saved this from going under the radar.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 12, 2019)

Pretty decent trailer.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 12, 2019)

For the longest time, I've been wondering - why didn't they get Slumdog to play as Aladdin? He looked pretty dang close to the cartoon, when he didn't have facial hair anyways. So I got to the end where the dude is singing, and all I could think was, can Slumdog sing?


----------



## Amol (Mar 13, 2019)

This was decent enough trailer. I might like this movie. 


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> For the longest time, I've been wondering - why didn't they get Slumdog to play as Aladdin? He looked pretty dang close to the cartoon, when he didn't have facial hair anyways. So I got to the end where the dude is singing, and all I could think was, can Slumdog sing?


Because Dev Patel is Indian not Middle Eastern. Mena was born in Egypt so he is an actual middle easterner. 
But then again Naomi Scott is part Indian too and people don't have problem with her


----------



## James Bond (Mar 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> But then again Naomi Scott is part Indian too and people don't have problem with her


Cause shes hot


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh no, they are singing the songs from the original movie. I'm not watching this.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm not kidding, can someone get me a gif of the chair scene?
Now pls


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> This was decent enough trailer. I might like this movie.
> 
> Because Dev Patel is Indian not Middle Eastern. Mena was born in Egypt so he is an actual middle easterner.
> But then again Naomi Scott is part Indian too and people don't have problem with her


And the Djinn is Midle Eastern as fuck.



Also you think this wants to be an authentic representation of that culture?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2019)

Disney Aladin was always an Indian X Middle East Mish mash

The Taj Mahal was never near any deserts


----------



## Detective (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2019)

So...is Genie blue or not?


----------



## Detective (Mar 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> So...is Genie blue or not?



This is actually the biggest downfall of the film. Whoever was in charge of the colour scale/filter needs to be let go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2019)

Detective said:


> This is actually the biggest downfall of the film. Whoever was in charge of the colour scale/filter needs to be let go.



Damn this hyped me to boot up the original.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 13, 2019)

A whole new world, I'm in. 

Still waiting for that midriff reveal though. They must be saving it for the final trailer.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 13, 2019)

Banhammer said:


> I'm not kidding, can someone get me a gif of the chair scene?
> Now pls


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2019)

I could get used to this wishing thing


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2019)

Damn it's just hypnotizing


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> And the Djinn is Midle Eastern as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Also you think this wants to be an authentic representation of that culture?


Robin Williams is Middle Eastern?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Robin Williams is Middle Eastern?


You are not that retarded. Quit pretending.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 14, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> You are not that retarded. Quit pretending.



Seems like you’re retarded enough to not understand Mider being a smartass.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 14, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Seems like you’re retarded enough to not understand Mider being a smartass.


A real smartass is not petty. He is petty.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 14, 2019)

I wish they picked a hotter middle eastern actor for Aladdin. 
...and Jafar is a straight up miscast.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 14, 2019)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> ...and Jafar is a straight up miscast.



Straight up.


----------



## JFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Detective said:


> ....




That looked alot better... but still ... it seems like they cut corners. The first scenes look a little cheap. Aladdin was 1001 Nights. This feels like they want Bollywood. I am not sure if that works. For Smith's Genie. I am not sure, too. They did not show off the blue form so much. I am not convinced. For the human form -- that likely works. Overall, I think he is a good fit. But bad CGI can be damaging. The actor playing Aladdin seems perfect. For Jafar --- I really do not get it. There must be some idea behind it (and probably not a good one).

It will be interesting to see how this works out while Dumbo looks flawless.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 14, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> For Jafar --- I really do not get it. There must be some idea behind it (and probably not a good one).



I think they're doing the marvel thing where jafar's an evil version of aladdin, or what aladdin starts to become once he has the genie. They might even introduce action scenes between the two and need a youthful jafar for fighting. It's guy ritchie after all.


----------



## Indra (Mar 14, 2019)

Jafar is really ruining this. He sounds like a freshman speaking up to the class.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 15, 2019)

Indra said:


> Jafar is really ruining this. He sounds like a freshman speaking up to the class.


Maybe he sounds better dubbed into Spanish and Mandarin...


----------



## Sparda Ink (Mar 15, 2019)

The newest trailer swayed me I think, looks like Will Smith might actually be the best part about this movie lol. He got so much backlash online.

They should have released this trailer first.


----------



## The Runner (Mar 15, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> The first scenes look a little cheap. Aladdin was 1001 Nights. This feels like they want Bollywood.


Disney’s Aladdin took place in the fictional world of Agrabah.

It’s literally Agra, India, note the Taj Mahal, and certain traces of Baghdad.

Also not all of the 1001 Nights stories were set in Arabia. Case in point, the Original Aladdin was set in China, and Aladdin was Chinese. Even if it used the Muslim lingo instead of the Chinese lingo.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> You know its surprising how well the last song of this Honest Trailer aged.


"Praise Allah!"
"That Jasmine's pretty hot right? She's only 15.  At least it's okay for Aladdin to- *zooms in on him being eighteen* uh-oh"


----------



## JFF (Mar 16, 2019)

Sir Jogga said:


> Disney’s Aladdin took place in the fictional world of Agrabah.
> 
> It’s literally Agra, India, note the Taj Mahal, and certain traces of Baghdad.
> 
> Also not all of the 1001 Nights stories were set in Arabia. Case in point, the Original Aladdin was set in China, and Aladdin was Chinese. Even if it used the Muslim lingo instead of the Chinese lingo.



But we agree, that Aladdin was themed as Arabian Nights ?


----------



## The Runner (Mar 16, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> But we agree, that Aladdin was themed as Arabian Nights ?


Disney’s Aladdin? Yes, but also clearly Indian too. It’s an amalgamation if the two.

The actual Arabian Nights? No. Main Character is chinese, it’s set in China, some Jewish characters are there, and they use Muslim lingo ad dialogue iirc


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 19, 2019)

They are going for the location set in the animated version.
And that one literally starts With the _*Arabian*_ nights song sequence.

The original being set in China doesn't matter.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2019)

At first, I was worried about Will Smith as the genie, but, after seeing the newest trailer, I am no longer worried, and I am very glad that he is putting his own twist on the character, rather than attempting to imitate Robin Williams.

I personally believe that Jafar's voice is too soft and high-pitched, but that makes it easier for me to believe that he could fool everyone into trusting him, whereas the Jafar in the 1992 film was so obviously evil that it strained credibility that no one was suspicious of him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> , whereas the Jafar in the 1992 film was so obviously evil that it strained credibility that no one was suspicious of him.



Meh, those who weren't fools like the sultan, probably got hit with the hypnosnake staff whenever they got too suspicious.
Plus realistically many officials might have preferred Jafar as the ruler(before the ultimate power, made him stop needing to care about his public image and support of the plebs).

He was running the country already anyway, just without getting any of the credit.
After all, I can't see the Sultan actually manage the countries economy or draft its policies either. Can you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2019)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Meh, those who weren't fools like the sultan, probably got hit with the hypnosnake staff whenever they got too suspicious.
> Plus realistically many officials might have preferred Jafar as the ruler(before the ultimate power, made him stop needing to care about his public image and support of the plebs).
> 
> He was running the country already anyway, just without getting any of the credit.
> After all, I can't see the Sultan actually manage the countries economy or draft its policies either. Can you?



You make very excellent points, my friend.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Stunna doesn't clean up after sucking Disney cock, somebody get this man a bib!



‘member this, Mider?


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> ‘member this, Mider?


*wipes mouth*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

THEY FUCKING NAILED THE CASTING FOR JASMINE.  THIS NAOMI GIRL IS INCREDIBLE!


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2019)

As expected, I'm hearing Will Smith is the highlight here and the movie is boring when he's not on screen...which is funny since he faced the most criticism.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2019)

I heard that the actor that plays Aladdin didn’t do a good job.  That’s a problem.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 23, 2019)

I also heard Jafar has no menacing presence, as predicted on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2019)

It has been funny watching the Rotten Tomatoes score, which fluctuated from 85% to a 59% to back in the 80's to now in the 60's within a single day. "Brightburn" has also been all over the place.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2019)

Just saw it.  I actually enjoyed it.

It seems like at the beginning of the film the actors were in "theater" mode, like they were overacting, but then later on in the movie it became more natural.

Will Smith did a good job as Genie.  Just like he said in the interview it was a homage to Robin Williams while at the same time making it his own.

Mena Massoud sounds alot like the cartoon Aladdin.

So...not sure how Iago fit into that lamp.

The part where Dalia said she had to clean her cat...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Just saw it.  I actually enjoyed it.
> 
> It seems like at the beginning of the film the actors were in "theater" mode, like they were overacting, but then later on in the movie it became more natural.
> 
> ...


Fair review Mider.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2019)




----------



## CrownedEagle (May 25, 2019)

Just saw the movie, he was alright but this feminist agenda in every hollywood movie start slowly to bored me. We damn know that a woman can't keep it quiet, thank for the obvious Disney.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2019)

we lost 1 queen (Dany), but we got another


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2019)

This has soul.


This has heart.


This has auto-tune.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 26, 2019)

Watched it. Pretty good film, the plot and dialogue don't stray much from the cartoon and the extra content is consistent with the original one. Will Smith is really the highlight, though the rest of the cast is okay. Jafar and the parrot are pretty good too.

It's not such an amazing movie you will like if you are not already into Disney, but if you are, this won't disappoint. The musical parts are pretty nostalgic too.


----------



## Aduro (May 26, 2019)

I don't think that there's a single aspect in this movie that is more enjoyable than it was in the original. It was a waste of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2019)

Thank you DDJ for this review


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 27, 2019)

People still watch these Disney's live action crap?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2019)

I think Will Smith was an incredible Genie. I don't care if he is "playing himself". That famous fun personality of his is perfect for a character like this.

Now, a couple points:

- Both Aladdin and Jasmine had a pretty solid performance. I can't think of a better casting. He conveyed all the charm of a pure hearted rogue, while she did well with Jasmine's rebellious personality.

- Jafar was... absolutely underwhelming. I feel that it's not so much the actor being bad as it was the actor not giving a fuck. Sure, Jafar isn't the deepest character out there. He is simple and hammy, but that doesn't mean he can't be played in an entertaining way.

- The songs were great. Not as good the original, obviously, but they were fun. Especially Prince Ali.

- Welcome additions: Aladdin's dance, the Genie's romance with the servant girl even if it was rushed and the new jokes. The Genie leading a human life after being freed.

- Unwelcome additions: Jasmine's song when Jafar becomes sultan. That moment was about the villain winning and the good guys' struggle against this challenge, so suddenly bursting into a loud song about how "I WAS TOLD TO SHUT UP, I'M SO OPPRESSED!!" was out of place.

The minor changes to the classic songs' lyrics.

- Unwelcome cuts: The moment when Genie in giant form lifts up the palace, looking very sinister. The Prince Ali reprise, sung by Jafar. It was also very wrong not to include the snake battle.

- If anyone thought Genie Smith looked bad, I bet you changed your mind when you saw Genie Jafar.


----------



## Blocky (May 27, 2019)

I have a feeling the point of these live-action films is that they are made for those who do not like seeing animated films but rather they watch live-action.

This is definitely a film for them as I can say.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 27, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of Dalia, I feel that there was very strong homoerotic subtext between her and Jasmine, with how she said "my cat needs cleaning" and "this cat will not clean itself" and how she and Jasmine were lying together on Jasmine's bed. After the male homoerotic content between LeFou and Gaston in the 2017 version of _Beauty and the Beast,_ it was only fair to have female homoerotic content in a future film.



It's a magical time when feminism and chauvinistic male fantasies finally have something in common. Whenever a woman has a female friend in a movie, both sides want them to start kissing.

We did it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> People still watch these Disney's live action crap?


They have been very disappointing so far.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2019)

This would've been amazing in live action, if done right.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They have been very disappointing so far.


Tbf.  I think Aladdin is one of the best so far.


----------



## Aduro (May 27, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's a magical time when feminism and chauvinistic male fantasies finally have something in common. Whenever a woman has a female friend in a movie, both sides want them to start kissing.
> 
> We did it


More than kissing. I think we can all agree they should fuck. Its just that men want the fucking to look good and the women want the fucking to be the kind that women actually like.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 27, 2019)

Aduro said:


> More than kissing. I think we can all agree they should fuck. Its just that men want the fucking to look good and the women want the fucking to be the kind that women actually like.



This is a thread for disney's aladdin.


----------



## Aduro (May 27, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> This is a thread for disney's aladdin.


Hey, I'm all for equality. Girls can watch him fuck the genie if they want. I'm sure there's slash fanart somewhere.


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of Dalia, I feel that there was very strong homoerotic subtext between her and Jasmine, with how she said "my cat needs cleaning" and "this cat will not clean itself" and how she and Jasmine were lying together on Jasmine's bed. After the male homoerotic content between LeFou and Gaston in the 2017 version of _Beauty and the Beast,_ it was only fair to have female homoerotic content in a future film.





Hit The Badass said:


> People still watch these Disney's live action crap?



Guess it isn't crap then.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 28, 2019)

huh movie was surprisingly good

But they should've switched navid negahban (who played amahl farouk on legion and the sultan here) with marwan kenzari


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Thank you DDJ for this review



You are welcome.



Luiz said:


> - Unwelcome cuts: The moment when Genie in giant form lifts up the palace, looking very sinister. The Prince Ali reprise, sung by Jafar. It was also very wrong not to include the snake battle.



Yes, I missed those scenes, as well, but Jafar was not nearly as hammy in this film, so they would have been out-of-character for him, unfortunately.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2019)

I thought Will smith’s A friend like me was the best song in the entire movie


----------



## Freechoice (May 29, 2019)

Yooooo

This movie was surprisingly good!!

Will Smith killed it

Reminded me of his men in black 1 days

Charisma man he has a lot of it


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

Will Smith was annoying.  But he was a sympathetic character.  And you actually wanted things to work out for him.  So I consider that a win.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2019)

Will Smith was pretty good whenever he wasn't trying too hard to be Robin Williams. The movie overall was leagues better than I expected it to be, while still being mediocre. Aladdin and Jasmine were better this time around (especially the latter), so there's that.


----------



## Aduro (May 30, 2019)

Stunna said:


> Aladdin and Jasmine were better this time around (especially the latter), so there's that.


Did you like the part where she did a whole song about how brave and confident she was. Then got captured and silenced less than a minute later?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Did you like the part where she did a whole song about how brave and confident she was. Then got captured and silenced less than a minute later?


She convinced the Sultan’s guard to switch sides!


----------



## Aduro (May 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> She convinced the Sultan’s guard to switch sides!


She asked a guard to not be a total moron, and succeeded. But failed to think of any Step 2.
She should have persuaded the guards to betray Jafar when Jafar wasn't listening to her doing so. That way they might actually be able to steal the lamp or just stab him in the back when nobody was looking.

Jasmine also should have just had Raj maul Jafar to death when she caught him brainwashing her father into declaring war earlier in the movie. Then picked up the staff and gone "Dad, Jafar was planning to betray you so Raj ate his face."


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2019)

Detective Pikachu and Aladdin are the two best summer movies so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Detective Pikachu and Aladdin are the two best summer movies so far.



 look at it


look at it


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Detective Pikachu and Aladdin are the two best summer movies so far.


We need a ningen bottom in the entire forum.


----------



## Toaa (Jun 26, 2019)

Saw it.Wasnt the worst thing but I would prefer the original disney movie any time over this.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Detective Pikachu and Aladdin are the two best summer movies so far.


That would be depressing if it wasn't bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2019)

Shocked by the quality of Aladdin!  It’s a damn good movie!!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2019)

Btw this just passed Independence Day to become Will Smith's highest grossing movie.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Btw this just passed Independence Day to become Will Smith's highest grossing movie.


Independence Day was still his highest grossing movie?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Independence Day was still his highest grossing movie?


Surprising right? But I think at the time it came out (a year before Titanic) it was one of the highest grossing movies of all time.  Definitely one of the biggest summer blockbusters of all time.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2019)

Not a bad remake of the story, enjoyed it and didn't mind much some of the changes they did to it. Will Smith delivered as Genie.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 30, 2019)

I enjoyed it.


 cool film.

The songs remind me good old days  will smith was great  and shiba is gay


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2019)

Will probably reach a billion 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2019)

Spider-Man *is* a Marvel movie


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 26, 2019)

It’s a marvel production yeah but it’s not a disney movie. Sony is still it’s distributor.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2019)

i just said it is 

fuck Sony


----------



## Aduro (Jul 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Btw this just passed Independence Day to become Will Smith's highest grossing movie.


This week in "reasons why I wonder what the fuck is wrong with people".


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2019)

Quietly passed $1 billion to get Guy Ritchie and Will Smith entry into the Billionaire Boys club.  Highest grossing movie in the Middle East as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 7, 2019)

@Rukia defend yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Quietly passed $1 billion to get Guy Ritchie and Will Smith entry into the Billionaire Boys club.  Highest grossing movie in the Middle East as well.


Fuck Disney, happy for Guy Ritchie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> @Rukia defend yourself



I'll never wrap my head around how can someone think this either looks or sounds good.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Fuck Disney, happy for Guy Ritchie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 8, 2019)

PC bitches like you don't get to rep that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2019)

Dunno about "good" but I sure had fun watching that


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2019)

Aladdin was awesome.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 14, 2019)

Critics were too harsh on this movie. In retrospect It’s prolly disney’s best live action remake behind 2016’s jungle book. Not that that’s a high bar to climb exactly.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 14, 2019)

Tim burton is to blame for the rise of uninspired disney remakes. If his shitty alice in the wonderland movie wasn’t such a massive financial success none of this might’ve happened.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 14, 2019)

But burton's first alice in wonderland movie was better than aladdin in every way. That's not how good alice in wonderland was, that's how bad aladdin was. I'm surprised the dc comics logo didn't show up at the end. 

The other disney live action movies are just bland when they're bad, but aladdin was bad when it was bad. Richie didn't even know how to shoot his musical numbers.


Why is that one part slowed down? Why is that one part sped up?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 14, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Tim burton is to blame for the rise of uninspired disney remakes. If his shitty alice in the wonderland movie wasn’t such a massive financial success none of this might’ve happened.


That is a legendary book, understandable why people might want to do it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 14, 2019)

Although tbh I keep getting will smith's version of 'friend like me' stuck in my head. So that's something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 14, 2019)

The only good Will Smith track is Arabian Nights because it's the slowest song in the movie and the auto-tune actually helps with that. Everything else is just sad.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 14, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> But burton's first alice in wonderland movie was better than aladdin in every way. That's not how good alice in wonderland was, that's how bad aladdin was. I'm surprised the dc comics logo didn't show up at the end.
> 
> The other disney live action movies are just bland when they're bad, but aladdin was bad when it was bad. Richie didn't even know how to shoot his musical numbers.
> 
> ...


i disagree with literally everything you just said.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 14, 2019)

aladdin is the only remake i genuinely had some fun watching.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2019)

What a steaming pile of camel shit. Movie grabbed zero nostalgia except for the song intros which quickly diminished after actually hearing the songs and Will Smith's singing the classic lyrics. They also somehow added unnecessary gimmicks to every song that ended up being the mother of all cringe. So they failed at that front.

As a stand-alone movie it's pretty incoherent, messy, and primarily depends on the viewer having already seen the original to draw out the character and plot changes. So many cool scenes that could've been great played in action-live format got canned for dumb plot reasons. The CGI was all over the place and was poorly managed. Cave of Wonders, which was a revolutionary 2D masterpiece at its time is an absolute fucking joke in live-action.

They tried to make sense of Jaffar's actions by giving him some background, but infuriatingly missed the point that his mystique was one of the main reasons why he was very appealing as a villain. Another reason was that he was actually in the right most of the time in the original, but was surrounded by an out of touch idiot and spoiled brat of a princess with first world problems. Here they had to make him a cliche bloodthirsty conqueror to justify him being the bad guy. I feel for the actor, you can tell he tried his best, but the material was fucking atrocious.

Genie was bad. Ruined every major scene by either snickering, cringing, or breaking the fourth wall all the goddamn time. And his little side love story was neither cute nor funny.

Not even gonna touch Jasmine cuz my leftover braincells cannot comprehend what the fuck they tried to do with her. At least Naomi Scott is pretty, can dance, and can sing.

Aladdin is 

I could go on, but I'd rather go rewatch the original to get this horror show out of my mind. Shit's gonna PTSD me for decades. SMH. Easily my most hated movie.

And oh no, can't say Barbaric cuz we aint in cameltine camelti-four anymore? friend turn on the news. Some places here are still a deathzone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What a steaming pile of camel shit. Movie grabbed zero nostalgia except for the song intros which quickly diminished after actually hearing the songs and Will Smith's singing the classic lyrics. They also somehow added unnecessary gimmicks to every song that ended up being the mother of all cringe. So they failed at that front.
> 
> As a stand-alone movie it's pretty incoherent, messy, and primarily depends on the viewer having already seen the original to draw out the character and plot changes. So many cool scenes that could've been great played in action-live format got canned for dumb plot reasons. The CGI was all over the place and was poorly managed. Cave of Wonders, which was a revolutionary 2D masterpiece at its time is an absolute fucking joke in live-action.
> 
> ...



I keep trying to rep you but the forum keeps calling me a loser.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 12, 2020)

I knew it, they kept bringing up Jasmine’s mother’s home country a lot in the movie like they were planning a sequel. so it’s hard to imagine this not playing a part


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

It was a big hit.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I knew it, they kept bringing up Jasmine’s mother’s home country a lot in the movie like they were planning a sequel. so it’s hard to imagine this not playing a part


Make a thread


----------

